# RNS 510 Bluetooth Phone - No Longer Work or on Dashboard Menu



## Seftonbarn (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a 2011 VW Golf with a factory fitted RNS 510. Up until today everything has been working fine. The phone fuction could previously be used either by pressing the phone botton on the head unit or scrolling to the phone menu on the dashboard. Well all of a sudden the phone menu has disappeared off the dashboard and when you press the phone button it only mutes the radio; it does not bring up the phone menu.

I feel as if it need a reboot but I don't know how to do that.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jds01 (Sep 8, 2015)

To do a soft reset you push both the arrows on the top left and the star button on the top right.. the will reset the radio.. but this would be a bluetooth module situation.. you may want to go under the passenger seat and unplug it for a few min and plug it back in and see if that helps..


----------



## Seftonbarn (Sep 25, 2015)

jds01 said:


> To do a soft reset you push both the arrows on the top left and the star button on the top right.. the will reset the radio.. but this would be a bluetooth module situation.. you may want to go under the passenger seat and unplug it for a few min and plug it back in and see if that helps..


Thanks for the response. I have read about that soft rest function in other forums. It doesn't appear to work on my unit. I press and hold the left and right arrow and the star button simultaneously and hold it for about a minute and nothing really happens. I can't really idetify the connection for the module underneath the passenger seat. Is it on the seat itself or mounted somewhere on the chassis?


----------



## jds01 (Sep 8, 2015)

Seftonbarn said:


> Thanks for the response. I have read about that soft rest function in other forums. It doesn't appear to work on my unit. I press and hold the left and right arrow and the star button simultaneously and hold it for about a minute and nothing really happens. I can't really idetify the connection for the module underneath the passenger seat. Is it on the seat itself or mounted somewhere on the chassis?


As far as I know.. the bluetooth module is under the front portion of the passenger seat. if you slide the passenger seat all the way back.. you will see a styrofoam box.. it is inside of that.. as far as the soft reset.. I push the left and right buttons together and then the star button and let go.. and it resets..


----------



## Seftonbarn (Sep 25, 2015)

jds01 said:


> To do a soft reset you push both the arrows on the top left and the star button on the top right.. the will reset the radio.. but this would be a bluetooth module situation.. you may want to go under the passenger seat and unplug it for a few min and plug it back in and see if that helps..


Many thanks. The Bluetooth reset worked a treat. One small point; the Bluetooth module on a right hand drive car is under the drivers seat.


----------



## jds01 (Sep 8, 2015)

Seftonbarn said:


> Many thanks. The Bluetooth reset worked a treat. One small point; the Bluetooth module on a right hand drive car is under the drivers seat.


Glad it worked.. didn't realize you had a right hand drive car .. ha ha.. :laugh:


----------



## Seftonbarn (Sep 25, 2015)

jds01 said:


> Glad it worked.. didn't realize you had a right hand drive car .. ha ha.. :laugh:


Yes. Thank you. I can't find a thank you button on this forum but it was you post that gave me the solution.


----------



## Cancerian (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi can you help me I can't find the box under drivers seat in my right hand be golf plus. There's a cable going into a hole where it is plugged but I am not sure if it's the Bluetooth module. Can you please help me


----------



## WalterFarmer (Aug 8, 2020)

*Connection issue between the bluetooth unit and the headunit.*

It sounds like a connection issue between the bluetooth unit and the headunit.
You really need to get a scan done with VCDS, should give you a better understanding of the issue.
Maybe the coding for bluetooth module has been removed from the canbus gateway installation list?


----------



## Cancerian (Aug 8, 2020)

Can you tell me where can I find my module on vw golf plus. I see a cable going into a hole where it is connected and is split into multiple cables connected onto a board but I am not sure whether it's Bluetooth module as its not clearly visible. Can you please provide a picture of your Bluetooth module so I know exactly where to look for if we both got the same setup. It shouldnt be much different because I have golf plus, you've got golf


----------

